# Exmouth Docks



## NORDICA (Jun 10, 2007)

can anyone help me here.
i used to go on holiday to exmouth as a younger man and would like to find out about the ships i saw there.
in 1986 i saw:
LADY BOS
THORSTEN
NANNA
BRUMMI
SIEGBURG
HAROSTAN
TRESCO
SINUS
BRIGIT

in 1987 i saw:
NORDICA
TIMBER STAR
STAR OCEAN
EXTRAMAR NORTE
PEDRO DE SULA
ISLAND DART
DOMBA
CARRICK
TIMRIX
NORDFAHRT
EDDA R

IN 1988;
FENRIS
ANNA H
DOWLAIS
ANNELIESE
LEOPARD
ARGO G
ALKO
DUISBURG
DANA
ARRO
DANICA GREEN

can anyone help?


----------



## BeerSailor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nordica - I cannot remember particular ships but seeing your post reminds me of a time when the Exmouth dock was an interesting place full of life. Now the dock area is a marina, surrounded by revolting flats with apparently no occupants, brick paving, and the usual assortment of expensive cars and Chelsea tractors.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

docked in there a few times with the "Sand boats" seem to remember the beach hotel bar was pretty good for getting intoxicated.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

any bar is pretty good for getting intoxicated, billyboy, just depends on how much class you want to get intoxicated by.There is only one bad watering hole ,and thats one with no beer!


----------



## NORDICA (Jun 10, 2007)

i know of the bar of which you speak my friend!
many a happy and um heavy evening was spent in there!
even the locals were scared to go in!


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Lady Bos is now called Norrvik (couple of pictures in gallery). Norrvik runs between Sweden and Shoreham in Sussex with timber.

Dave


----------



## Barry Man (Jan 28, 2008)

Detailed lists of all Exmouth movements in the 1980s used to be published in the Newsletter of Yorkshire Ship Enthusiasts who had a very keen correspondent living in Exmouth.


----------



## saz coult (Apr 11, 2011)

NORDICA said:


> can anyone help me here.
> i used to go on holiday to exmouth as a younger man and would like to find out about the ships i saw there.
> in 1986 i saw:
> LADY BOS
> ...


i was a deck hand on the timber star in 87 and remember sailing into exmouth on her, i was 17 years old. she was the 2nd cargo ship i had saild on, and it was the first of 3 ships i saild into exmouth on...... i also saild there on the alila and the puk..... it was always a good port to come 2


----------

